# First time smokehouse builder/user



## Ed Kruse (Oct 17, 2021)

New member here, I have used my offset smokers for years but would like to get into the world of smokehouses. Ideally if possible I would like to have a walkin house that I can cold and hot smoke with. My main question is can I do that with an internal fire (pit) to do more of single direct smoke like big ribs, briskets or turkey. But then still build smaller "fires" to do colder smoking for sausage and cheeses? Or is it best to use and external firebox?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 17, 2021)

Welcome to smf, I am far from an expert on this but my concern about an internal fire and I could be wrong would be would it burn clean  enough without some type of draft to get  enough oxygen to the fire. Youll have to keep opening the door to check fire and adding wood. I'm sure some of the pros will be around to help you.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2021)

BGKYSmoker


 SmokinEdge


 indaswamp
 are your guys for smokehouse questions


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 17, 2021)

Ed Kruse said:


> New member here, I have used my offset smokers for years but would like to get into the world of smokehouses. Ideally if possible I would like to have a walkin house that I can cold and hot smoke with. My main question is can I do that with an internal fire (pit) to do more of single direct smoke like big ribs, briskets or turkey. But then still build smaller "fires" to do colder smoking for sausage and cheeses? Or is it best to use and external firebox?


What will be the load in the smokehouse in pounds of meat product? Are you making hams, bacon, and/or sausage? What’s the plan?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 17, 2021)

First let me add that a smokehouse is normally low temps (cold smoking) and 130 thru 200* If your going to go wood then remember it can catch on fire with high heat.If your wanting higher heat for brisket, pork and such you may want to go with brick or some sort of high heat insides. Also your smokehouse needs to breath (not air tight)


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 17, 2021)

Ed Kruse said:


> My main question is can I do that with an internal fire (pit) to do more of single direct smoke like big ribs, briskets or turkey. But then still build smaller "fires" to do colder smoking for sausage and cheeses? Or is it best to use and external firebox?


Yes, you can build a fire inside for direct smoking. This is what I do. But like SWFLsmkr1 (Rick) mentioned, if you go with wood high temps are not recommended. I have a cypress smokehouse but I lined the inside with 1/4" hardi board (cement board) and used aluminum flashing over that. The hardi board has a great thermal value and keeps the smokehouse even temp once it warms up.

For cold smoking, I use an AMAZN tube 12" long but instead of pellets, I pack wood dust into it with a rod of 3/8" rebar 18" long. Dust will give you a very clean thin blue smoke for cold smoking and I can get a 12 hour burn with the dust. The tube only raises the temp. inside the smokehouse about 5*F above ambient temp. 

I like to cold smoke at night when the low is in the 40-50's....


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 17, 2021)

Highest safe temp. for an all wood smokehouse would be 250-275*F in my opinion. Any higher than that and the wood fiber starts to degrade. Wood starts to burn around 385-400*F..


----------

